# Bend to shape emmersion heater. Where to get one?



## slugga (19/6/13)

The title says it all, I'm in Perth but I'm sure somewhere online will be cheaper.


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/6/13)

last I looked at prices www.tobin.com.au was one of the cheaper options, though with a 2400w coming in at over 2m in length I don't like the postage options and maybe cheaper overall to source locally


----------



## slugga (27/6/13)

Thanks so much for your reply, your right freight is too much so I got one locally


----------



## Edak (30/6/13)

To help others in your area you should share the details of your local source, it's give and take on the forum mate.


----------

